# Instruments and Equipment > Videos, Pictures & Sound Files >  Festival photos

## mandopete

Well Summer is here and festival season is swinging into high gear (at least for us bluegrassers). I'm getting ready to head out to Cashmere Washington for the 6th annual Wenatchee River Bluegrass festival. They have a great line-up this year that includes The Infamous Stringdusters and Cadillac Sky. In July it's off to Darrington and Stevenson and then I finish up the Summer with the Chilliwack fester up in Canada (we're even playing there).

So what I wanna see is photos, photos, photos. I love seeing all of the pickin' parties and jam sessions along with the great mando shots. So this year I'm making sure I tote along my little Casio digital camera and I'm gonna be looking for some good fodder for the cafe.

Game on!

----------


## adgefan

I've put lots of my festival photos here: flickr photos

Just browsing through those made me realise how good a year it's already been and it's still only June! I've already seen Tony Trischka, Andrew Collins, Brother Mule and G2, and we still have Special Consensus, Growling Old Men and Cadillac Sky to look forward to later in the summer.

----------


## mandopete

Nice pics! That Coastline festival looks like a fantastic location. I thought I recognized Ben Winship in those photos from the Wharf festival. He's one of my all time favorite pickers. I got to see Brother Mule at Chilliwack last year. They had a good jam with Michael Heiden and now I gotta see if I can find that photo...

----------


## adgefan

The location for Coastline is indeed spectacular. You have the coast on one side and the Snowdonia mountains on another and the sunsets over the sea are incredible.

Ben has been over here several times in the past few years. I made the mistake of playing his Heiden at the Wharf...and of course I now have an uncontrollable desire for one myself.

----------


## earthsave

Beanblossom is in full swing... please someone take photos and post. I'm not gonna make it out this year.

----------


## JimW

We have a wonderful festival celebrating West Virginia Heritage, Culture, and Music once a year on the lawn of the WV Capitol Building. It's called Vandalia Gathering and it's every year on Memorial Day Weekend and it's all completely free. Just a wonderful festival that has competitions in Mandolin, Bluegrass Banjo, Old-Time Banjo, dulcimer, Fiddle and Flat Picking Guitar. The best part, in my opinion, are the jams that occur under the huge shade trees on the Capitol lawn. Here are a few photo's: If you want to see the complete gallery, Click Here

----------


## mandopete

Great photos Jim, looks like big fun!

Here's how it gets started for me...

----------


## mandopete

...then pretty soon you see this.

----------


## PaulO

Ok you want to see some festival pics. #The following are from the Roots and Music Fest last weekend in Hiawassee, Ga. #I saw Tim O'Brien, the Greencards, The Infamous String Dusters, O'Brien and the Dusters, Sam Bush and finally Bush and the Green Cards. Phew, I got a lot of great memories out of that. Red Hickey of WDVX was the MC to boot!

Paul

----------


## PaulO

I seem to be having issues with loading pics so hang in there and I'll add them asap. Thanks, Paul

----------


## PaulO

Tim O with Nugget A

----------


## PaulO

Carol Young of the green cards, she's the bass player

----------


## PaulO

Oops, see above

----------


## PaulO

Kym Warner picks the mandolin for the Greencards. Move over chris

----------


## PaulO

The Infamous Stringdusters Jesse Cobb

----------


## PaulO

O'Brien and Nugget Bozouki

----------


## PaulO

Sam B and Warner jam

----------


## Mike Snyder

Thanks,really,thanks for these photos. I'm sure that seeing TimO and SamB on the same nite would bliss me out. My fave 2 mandolin gods. Overload on all circuits.

----------


## Chip Booth

Not my photo, but this is from Wintergrass 2007. #Mandolin Madness, one amazing night!

----------


## PaulO

Chip, it was my first time seeing O'Brien and he did not disapoint. It's hard listening to his new CD when I got to hear most of it live. Keep an eye on the Green Cards and Kym Warner, they are really tight. Aw what the heck let's look at one more shot from last Saturday.

----------


## MandoRebel

Hey, Paul

I was at that show, too! WOW, what a night. I'm still kicking myself for leaving my camera in the car. My wife and I were celebrating 20 years together and decided to go up and here some music. We didn't even know who was playing. Imagine my suprise when I realise that Sam Bush would be there.

We stayed all day and loved it. And don't forget the Lovell Sisters. These young ladies are fabulous. We bought a CD and got them to sign it for us. The mandolin she plays is a Hull from Australia and she was great with it.

And the Greencards are really going places. The Mandolin player was awsome. Sam was even shocked at how good he was. They also had a guitar player that could make smoke with his pickin' and he was only 17 years old. I talked to him after there set and he said he had been playing about 6 years. Great group of musicians.

Tim O'brian, The Infamous StringDusters, And of course Sam Bush all rounded out the day and made this the best aniversary we've ever had. It was after 1:00 a.m. before we got back to the cabin.

If I ever get a chance to attend one of these shows again I'll be there early and get a front row seat.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

I'm really sorry about the quality fo this shot but it's all I have (albeit a bit larger). Bobby Osborne, Jessie McReynolds and Frank Wakefiled at Windgap a few weeks ago.

----------


## PaulO

Hey Mando Reb thanks for filling in the blanks on that day. I guess I need to treat my neighbors better, the Lovell girls live up the road from me in Calhoun. I thought it was amazing that my daughter and me could sit center stage on Row 3 the whole time! We arrived just as the sisters were ending. We had to do Poole's BBQ in Ellijay, so we were running a little late. What a show.

----------


## MandoRebel

Wow, Paul, how lucky are you. Do you ever get to talk to the girls or are they always gone?

I live in Douglasville, GA. Not too far from Calhoun. We're practically neighbors.

Most memorable song for me that night was Sam Bush playing "Up on Cripple Creek" by The Band. It's one of my favorite old songs and Sam's band did a great job on it.

Hope to cross paths some day.

Russ McMichen

----------


## PaulO

Russ, I've got to agree Up on Cripple Creek is a fav of mine. I'm in Rome and the Lovell's have worked a bunch of local fests. Keep the Armuchee Bluegrass Fest on your calendar if you want to do a jam. It's about 15mins above Rome.

----------


## Peter LaMorte

Great photos Thanks all  #

----------


## Hans

Great photos Paul!

----------


## MandoRebel

Thanks, Paul. Rome is about an hour away for me so that
a doable.

Mandopete, I didn't mean to hijack your thread. Keep the photos comming.

Now back to your regularly scheduled thread.

Russ

----------


## oldwave maker

110 in the shade monday at Fort Stinkindesert Natl. Monument and mandomelting facility, so tues morn I headed north toward telluride, heard they actually had a bluegrass band in the lineup thursday! stopped along the way to throw snowballs at passing cars-no, those arent the white cliffs of Dover.....

----------


## oldwave maker

Uncle Earl on stage below more snow:

----------


## oldwave maker

Ronnie McCoury's loar is in there somewhere!

----------


## oldwave maker

Bluegrass palate cleanser Ani Difranco onstage with her big gibson archtop tenor, all they needed was a dijeridoo or 2 for full telluride bluegrass stage instrumentation!

----------


## oldwave maker

Stopped on the way home at the albuquerque folk festival, just long enough to watch Swingmaster Bob Goldstein attempt to tune his oldwave in public:

----------


## PaulO

As a professional photographer, I want to point out that the Loar you cannot see is not the point of this finely crafted image. How Bill framed that stage so tastefully is the true genius of this masterpiece. 

Thanks for the great pics

----------


## oldwave maker

Thanks Paul, my digital brownie camera wont do much, but the scenery was spectacular for someone coming from the very shallowest and driest end of the caucazoid tribal gene pool. 
 Livestreaming from the stage today on KOTO FM- Chris, Tim, and Sam, guys who can play the mandolin!

----------


## old9600

Anyone else have some Telluride pics? Mine didn't turn out so well. I would love to see some Rowan, some Hot Rize with Red Knuckles & the Trailblazers and some Telluride House Band pics.

----------


## kyblue

> The mandolin she plays is a Hull from Australia


Hmmm, I thought she played a Duff. Same country... 

Paula

----------


## JEStanek

Que?

Jamie

----------


## Willieee

I would be very curious to see the Red Knuckles pics, too, if there are any, plus reports from folks who were at Telluride. Am I correct that Red Knuckles has not been seen since Charles Sawtelle passed away? Do tell, all ye Telluride Festivarians ...

----------


## pjlama

I'll give a report later when work is done, I think all my pics are of the wife and kids though. Red Knuckles was far and away the best act at Teluride this year, no kidding, sorta.

----------


## woodwizard

Here's a shot of Rhonda Vincent's new bus at the Turkey Track Bluegrass Festival in Arkansas. There was a lot of picken' going on there.

----------


## ronlane3

Great picture Mike, sorry I missed it last weekend. I am looking forward to the harvest time festival in October.

----------


## mandopete

Well now I've really found something that I can do worse than play mandolin and that's taking photo's. I took dozens at last weekend's Wenatchee River Bluegrass festival and to put it mildly they all stink!

I'll try to see if I can salvage at least one to contribute. FWIW the String Dusters and Cadillac Sky were phenomenal!

----------


## mandopete

> Red Knuckles was far and away the best act at Teluride this year


Yeah I wanna hear about that - who took Slade's place in the band? Did they sell any fly-swatters?

----------


## woodwizard

ronlane3 quote: I am looking forward to the harvest time festival in October
.......................... 
You bet! I think the line up for thaten' is a gooden'
Also the line up at the Harvest Music Festival is looking pretty wild/good this Sept. ... Left Over Salmon 2 set reunion is planned. Hot Buttered Rum and many more.
Just 15 miles North of Ozark. That one's close to home for me.

----------


## MandoRebel

Quote 
The mandolin she plays is a Hull from Australia 


Hmmm, I thought she played a Duff. Same country... 

Paula 
----------------------------------------------------

Wow! I can't believe I got that wrong. I must have been brain dead after that day.

Thanks, Paula, for the correction.

Russ

----------


## mandopete

Okay, here's my lone entry (so far). #This one's from the Wenatchee River Bluegrass Festival. #Yeah, yeah, I'm the slacker with the Mandolin Cafe sweatshirt. #That's Terry playin' my Collings D-3 after he broke a string and lost the bridge pin on his D-18GE.

FWIW I like these sort of campground picking pictures. #Seems like we've seen endless pictures of the stars. #Let's see some of the "real" action...

----------


## fredfrank

Here's yet another picture of the stars . . . Bluegrass on the Greenbelt - a free festival in Idaho Falls, ID. I'm not sure what everyone on the right is looking at, but that's our band, New South Fork, on stage.

----------


## JeffD

> FWIW I like these sort of campground picking pictures. #Seems like we've seen endless pictures of the stars. #Let's see some of the "real" action...


You know I kind of agree. I like seeing the stars and all, but the real music is the music I can make with friends and soon to be friends, in campgrounds, parking lots, front porches, and anywhere I can get some chili and corn bread.

----------


## david blair

Bill, I went to your jam at the Telluride Bakery on Saturday but missed you. 
 #Sutton is playing guitar for Hot Rize these days, and also played the Red Knuckles set. That set left me disappointed, it was practically verbatim of other shows. 
 The best set for me was Sam, Bela, Jerry, Edgar, Brian, and Luke Bullock.
 Here's a campground shot. I'm playing fiddle.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

Windgap Festival a few weeks ago.

----------


## mandopete

Now that's what I'm talkin' 'bout!

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Here's another pic showing the general area around Conwy, North wales taken fron the field adjacent to the one where the Coastline Festival was held. On the very left/center,you can see Conwy castle built in the 13th century by King Edward the 1st.Great place for a festival & a great festival as well,
              Saska

----------


## mandopete

You folks in the U.K. have some of the best looking campgrounds I've ever seen!

----------


## Clyde Clevenger

Okay Pete, I'll take your picture at Darrington and post it on here.

----------


## mandopete

Not if I get _your_ picture first!

----------


## old9600

Here is a good one of Hot Rize signing posters etc at Telluride a few weeks ago.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Thanks for the kind words Pete. We do have some truly beautiful areas in the UK where Bluegrass Festivals are held,but don't do the USA down. Back in '92 i had the great fortune to drive along Skyline drive in the Blueridge Mts. & i saw a million awesomely beautiful areas where a Bluegrass festival would fit - a bit remote though,but what a setting !,
     Saska

----------


## tango_grass

> Okay, here's my lone entry (so far). #This one's from the Wenatchee River Bluegrass Festival. #Yeah, yeah, I'm the slacker with the Mandolin Cafe sweatshirt. #That's Terry playin' my Collings D-3 after he broke a string and lost the bridge pin on his D-18GE.
> 
> FWIW I like these sort of campground picking pictures. #Seems like we've seen endless pictures of the stars. #Let's see some of the "real" action...


Lookin good Pete! It made me sick that I missed that festival, after I heard about how great it was.

But alas...paying gigs are gigs.  I'll be up at Darrington I hope...so I'll try and get some pics.....nice photos y'all!

----------


## old9600

Here are some more Telluride pics. What a festival!!!

----------


## old9600

And....

----------


## old9600

Mr. Cowan..

----------


## old9600

Rowan & Co.

----------


## old9600

Mr. Skaggs

----------


## Crowder

> Mr. Skaggs


Wow...Ricky doesn't have much trouble getting his mandolin up into the mic anymore, does he?

----------


## steve V. johnson

Lovely pix, thanks!!!!

stv

----------


## old9600

one more for good measure.

----------


## mandopete

What about the jamming, is there no jamming at Telluride?

----------


## old9600

Sorry, I don't have any pics of festivarians jamming. Maybe someone else can provide those. I heard there was lots of playing going on at the camp sites.

----------


## first string

> one more for good measure.


Jerry Douglas always seems to wear that hat at Telluride. I think it makes him look a bit like a Panamanian drug lord. I don't even know if there are drug lords in Panama (so no offense to any Panamanian mando players that might be cafe members), but that's what the image it conjures up.

----------


## Gavin Baird

Here are a few photos taken on Jul9th at the Winnipeg Folk Festival of Peter Ostroushko and his Guitar player Danny Gotham.. Quite a work shop and two wonderfull people..Gavin

----------


## Gavin Baird

Peter again..

----------


## Gavin Baird

Danny Gotham and an F4..

----------


## Gavin Baird

Along with Peter and Danny another fine Mandolin player, Fred Redikop..g

----------


## Jim Roberts

Great pics, Gavin. #I am sure those mandolins are cream of the crop. #I'd love to play that black-top oval. #My Baird oval hole A just keeps getting sweeter and sweeter all the time. #I love the oval hole sound for O'Carolan tunes.

For those of you who haven't played one of his instruments...the fit, finish, playability and most importantly the tone of Gavin Baird mandolins is top shelf good. #Great guy to work with, too. #A gifted builder of our beloved instrument.

----------


## oldwave maker

Ted Silverman strutting some silly songs on a serious Smart F5 at the Snowbird festival last week

----------


## oldwave maker

3 old old wave a's in this snowbird jam circle last weekend

----------


## F5G WIZ

WOW! Skaggs is lookin' kinda ruff! Probably the worst picture I have ever seen of him.

----------


## mandopete

Okay, here's a fun picture from last weekend's Darrington Bluegrass Festival. #This is me (guess which one) jamming with two of my sons. #That's Wesley on the Guild D-50 I bought the year he was born (1987) and Keenan on my 1947 Kay C-1 bass.

Neither of them are really much into bluegrass but they did jam and even took a break on a couple of tunes. #I often wonder what they really think of this bluegrass festival jam scene, but it's apparent to me that they get some enjoyment out of it. #Keenan was mad that he missed out on the Pink Floyd tune we played at 3:00AM after he went to bed!

----------


## Gutbucket

They don't look bored to me. Kids that age never admit to liking things that they say are lame.

----------


## tango_grass

Jeez Pete....it looks like you stole my Mandolin!!  

 

I'll link some Darrington pics soon...

----------


## morristownmando

Last night I went to Back to the farm bluegrass festival in rutledge tenn and got some pretty good pics of a couple of well known mandolin players.

----------


## morristownmando

I present to you quicksilver.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Struth !!! - looks like Doyle & the Boys are in C & W mode,i just hope their music wasn't,
                                          Saska

----------


## Mike Snyder

Looks to me like Doyle went to Marty Stewarts' yard sale and bought all his old jackets.

----------


## Stephanie Reiser

The photo of Rhonda: is she not using a pick, or is she using a thumbpick, or what....

----------


## morristownmando

> The photo of Rhonda: is she not using a pick, or is she using a thumbpick, or what....


She was having trouble keeping her mando in tune that night and she did alot of songs without her mando i think her fiddle player had just tuned it and handed it back to her when i took that shot.

----------


## PaulO

What mando was Doyle playing?

----------


## morristownmando

> What mando was Doyle playing?


He is playing a doyle lawson model gibson.

----------


## tin ben dur

I am hear to tell ya. I was there with morristownmando and Doyle's Gibson was sounding something unreal. I am sure he hand picked it out of a dozen or so signature models or Gibson went way out of their way to make his special. Wow.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

> Okay, here's a fun picture from last weekend's Darrington Bluegrass Festival. #This is me (guess which one) jamming with two of my sons. #That's Wesley on the Guild D-50 I bought the year he was born (1987) and Keenan on my 1947 Kay C-1 bass.


Be happy they'll take the time to play with you

----------


## mandopete

I was!

----------


## JEStanek

Be even happier he'll drink PBR with you!  I hope I can post a pic like that one day. Well done, Pete!

Jamie

----------


## Treblemaker

Bill Bussman at Founder's Fest - Snowbird, Utah.
More pics at http://www.WorldWideTed.com/photography.htm
-Treblemaker

----------


## Treblemaker

Whoops

----------


## Bobbie Dier

Cool pics Treblemaker!

----------


## G'DAE

Mando pic'n jam tent. I'm behind the pole.

----------


## JEStanek

Here are some photos of the 2008 Philly Folk Festival. #Not tons of Mando Content. #I met members Tremolo Jones and Linguist (briefly). #Saw JD Crowe & the New South and a folky trio called The Refugees.

JD and Co. (Hey, I was far away).


My view of JD under the Sunset.


The Refugees with Cindy Bullens on Mando.


Jamie

----------


## JEStanek

I guess my (low mando) highlight came from the session of Kathy Mattea, Bill Vanaver, and Jean Ritchie singing songs of the Coal Country. #Wow! #Close mando content, Marty Stuart and Stuart Duncan provide very tasty mando playing on Kathy's CD Coal.

Kathy.


Kathy, Bill, and Jean!


Last one of Jean. #What a treasure. The L&N pin is for the L&N Don't Stop Here Anymore, one of her original songs.



Jamie

----------


## JEStanek

Well, we've seen photos of players famous and infamous, builders (however odd  ) and here are some of a Craft Vendor John Crutchfield out of Richmond, VA who layers over a Lonestar mandolin with artwork and fiberglass. The resulting instrument is pretty thick and heavy (hey it's a Lonestar so it may improve the tone- I had one once). They looked pretty cool.

Artist and Daughter.


Front


Back


There weren't any other mandolins in the vendor area. The Martin Booth had 2 $5k soprano ukes that sounded nice till I saw the price but no backpacker mandos.

Jamie

----------


## JEStanek

This past weekend I helped a friend as a vendor at the Celtic Oyster Festival in Berks Co., PA. I met a couple of Café visitors and posters. There were actually a few mandos performing. The only one I got to see was Tom Kane who plays often with Gerry Timlin. Here's Tom playing a nice Rigel, rather well I may add...



We had a nice sunset as the music went on until 9PM.


It was a nice day (not too hot) the food was great, the music fun, and my friend made some money. Hat trick.

Jamie

----------


## Timbofood

Great to see a newer picture of Jesse! He looks pretty good and I bet he sounded as good as ever! One of my favorites. 
Interesting how we all seem to be finding "not too hot" as a measure of festival weather perfection, I know I do.

----------


## f5loar

I'm pretty sure Ronnie has an April 25, 1923 Loar not a 1924 unless you found out he has another one. Sure looks like his '23 to me. And good to see Bobby back out with his old faithful Fern. Great photos and I might add a great Festival to go to each year. Jesse still going with Stivers and he does look great.

----------


## 45ACP-GDLF5

> Looks to me like Doyle went to Marty Stewarts' yard sale and bought all his old jackets.


Doyle's coats are custom made by Manuel of Nashville. They run in the thousands. His band is wearing C&W shirts that they bought while they were on their 18 day tour out west, back in the Spring.

There is nothing that Marty Stuart has, that Doyle would want, especially his "talent" Doyle can sing and pick circles around Marty!

----------


## 45ACP-GDLF5

> Struth !!! - looks like Doyle & the Boys are in C & W mode,i just hope their music wasn't,
>  # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # #Saska


DL&Q's music is better than ever, regardless of what they wear!

----------


## tin ben dur

the cherokee festival rocked and it was nice to meet antoher cafe member like the trusty 45 acp man. had a great time and ronnie was the highlight of my trip.

----------


## John Rosett

> There is nothing that Marty Stuart has, that Doyle would want, especially his "talent" #Doyle can sing and pick circles around Marty!


I'm sure that Doyle and Marty are really sweatin' it over this "competition".

----------


## adgefan

Here's some pics from last weekend's Didmarton Bluegrass Festival in England

Ben Winship


More Growling Old Men


Cadillac Sky

----------


## adgefan

And some more:

Mandolin workshop


More Growling Old Men relaxing


Cadillac Sky again


All my photos can be seen at 
Flickr

----------


## mandopete

Nice pictures Katherine, looks like a great festival!

----------


## adgefan

Thanks Pete, yeah it was fantastic (as always). Cadillac Sky were awesome and got the best crowd reaction I've ever seen at a British festival. Admittedly a few people walked out early but the ones that stayed really appreciated them. Growling Old Men were also superb, especially since this was the first time all four members had seen each other in about 18 months!

----------


## GVD

> 45ACP-GDLF5 Posted
> 
> Quote (msnyder @ July 26 2008, 15:31) 
> Looks to me like Doyle went to Marty Stewarts' yard sale and bought all his old jackets. 
> 
> Doyle's coats are custom made by Manuel of Nashville. They run in the thousands. His band is wearing C&W shirts that they bought while they were on their 18 day tour out west, back in the Spring.
> 
> There is nothing that Marty Stuart has, that Doyle would want, especially his "talent" #Doyle can sing and pick circles around Marty!


Singing and picking is a matter of opinion but a matter of fact is Marty owns over 400 Nudie and/or Manuel suits. For those of you who don't know Nudie Cohn was the original Hollywood rhinestone suit designer to the stars. Manuel Cuevas worked for Nudie and was his son in law. After divorcing Nudie's daughter he had a falling out with Nudie and started his own shop in Na$hville. Marty has been wearing and collecting Nudie/Manuel suits for about 30 years now and as far as I know Doyle only began wearing them a couple of years ago.

Besides the suits Marty also owns probably the biggest collection of country and BG memorabilia in the world. Some of the items I can think of off the top of my head are several of Hank Williams original manuscripts, Jimmy Rodgers train lantern, Lester Flatt's D-28 and Johnny Cash's original man in black suit. 

I can't answer for Doyle but IMO Marty just might have something Doyle might want. 

GVD

----------


## John Rosett

[QUOTE= (GVD @ Sep. 03 2008, 11:54)]


> 45ACP-GDLF5 Posted 
> 
> I can't answer for Doyle but IMO Marty just might have something Doyle might want. 
> 
> GVD


The hairdo!!!

----------


## Cheryl Watson

Doyle's suits cost thousands? Well, DANG!! There's money in bluegrass after all  

Twang

----------


## 45ACP-GDLF5

> Originally Posted by  
> 
> 45ACP-GDLF5 Posted
> 
> Quote (msnyder @ July 26 2008, 15:31) 
> Looks to me like Doyle went to Marty Stewarts' yard sale and bought all his old jackets. 
> 
> Doyle's coats are custom made by Manuel of Nashville. They run in the thousands. His band is wearing C&W shirts that they bought while they were on their 18 day tour out west, back in the Spring.
> 
> ...


Marty's "collection" is irrelevant. If it wasn't for Lester Flatt and Johnny Cash, no one would know who Marty Stuart is. 30 years ago, Marty was only 20 years old, and he did not own any Manuel coats or suits back then. Check his biography.

Doyle is not a collector. He's an excellent musician and vocalist who is in the business for the music, not the money, although it is his livelyhood. If that was the case, he would enter Country Music like Marty did.

----------


## Mike Bunting

If it hadn't been for Jimmy Martin, no one would know who Doyle Lawson is. What's your point?

----------


## grassrootphilosopher

Even moderators are not free from fanning the flames, sometimes. Mike, just take it easy, since I think the café crowd just enjoys some banter about different subjects I wouldn´t think that Nudie/Manuel coats should be a reason to start a serious argument.

Concerning Marty Stuart, I didn´t like his style of picking, I didn´t like his hairdo, I didn´t like his country records, I didn´t... Well, seems to me that I was too predjudiced. I found out (from interviews, listening to his music and such) that Marty Stuart has a very deep appreciation for (roots) music, that he can pick with the best out there (his sometimes flashy style just shows part of his ability - check out the Monroe tribute recordings with Marty Stuart, he can surely play extremely tastefuly), he has an interesting stage appearance, he is a funny guy on stage. All of that sounds pretty allright to me. Now what the man may be off stage, the problems that he may have and all that, this is a different story and not for me to judge.

Concerning Doyle Lawson, I didn´t like the Country Gentlemen in the first place... How crazy was that - now that I think back. The biggest problem that I had with them - and it got in my way and had me predjudiced against them - was that I could keep Bill Monroe rythm and Bill Monroe time with any record that I had but I could never do that with the Country Gentlemen. I read that Ralph Rinzler didn´t like the Country Gentlemen, too. Now after a while - through listening and such - I came to like Doyle Lawson a lot (I found out how to keep time and rythm with anyone out there, too). And while I don´t like some of the DL&Q music from the late 80ies (just like I still do not like some of Marty Stuart´s country records) I think of him very highly music-wise. Just listen to the "Bluegrass Gospel Radio Gems" recording or of the recordings of "In The Gravel Yard" or "Dig A Little Deeper". The personal side here is also not for me to judge.

I think that people like these two musicians are so deeply involved in Bluegrass that they do what they feel is the best way of preserving this wonderful style of music - apart from making a living of course. (Marty Stuart has a differnt approach but the direction is the same that Ricky Scaggs follows. Goodness gracious, I just mentioned Ricky Skaggs, hope I don´t get crucified now  

By the way, I think I could pick and sing circles around both Marty and Doyle. I just guess they wouldn´t like the impish sounds they´d hear  

Peace

----------


## JEStanek

Olaf,
Similar avatar but that wasn't Mike... It was 45ACP-GDLF5. Just so we're all clear on who is who.

Jamie

----------


## sgarrity

Why can't people just appreciate good musicians and stop tryin' to turn every other thread on this board into a "my favorite is better than your favorite" diatribe?

Marty and Doyle are both amazing musicians and keepers of the flame in country and bluegrass music. And I'm just guessin' here, but it wouldn't surprise me to learn that they both have a great amount of respect for each other!!

How about some more pics? The ones posted have been most enjoyable!!

----------


## MikeEdgerton

> Olaf,
> Similar avatar but that wasn't Mike... It was 45ACP-GDLF5. #Just so we're all clear on who is who.
> 
> Jamie


A case of mistaken identity? He's much better looking than I am.

----------


## mandopete

Where are the photo's?

----------


## GVD

> Marty's "collection" is irrelevant.


If it's not relevant then why would you say Marty has nothing that Doyle would want?




> If it wasn't for Lester Flatt and Johnny Cash, no one would know who Marty Stuart is.


Using that logic I suppose if it wasn't for Jimmy Martin and J.D. Crowe no one would know who Doyle Lawson is.




> 30 years ago, Marty was only 20 years old, and he did not own any Manuel coats or suits back then. Check his biography.


OK I did and this is what I found:

*." The young singer made his first pilgrimage to Hollywood and Nudie's in 1974. He said he'd saved up $250 and was intent on buying an outfit. When he tried on a jacket that he liked, Nudie calmly informed him it that it cost $2500. Then Manuel stepped in. "He said," Stuart remembered, "'Someday, you will walk in here and buy the whole store. But today you get a free shirt.

Although Stuart never bought Nudie's store, he did begin wearing and collecting its products."*




> He's an excellent musician and vocalist who is in the business for the music, not the money,..


Really? How do you know? Does he refuse to take any money over and above his expenses? Maybe he's only in for the suits!!! # 

GVD

----------


## JEStanek

Can we please keep this related to festival photos and not contests related to who does what better than whom while they dress in fashions made by others, or not?

Perhaps the new forum, or more likely some other one, will have section to debate with folks whose opinions you can't change. 

Yellow card issued.


Jamie

----------


## adgefan

> Where are the photo's?


Here's a nice, calming picture of Mike Marshall, Tony Trischka and Brian Wicklund jamming at the top of a mountain at Grand Targhee Bluegrass Festival!

----------


## MikeEdgerton

Somebody just sent this picture of an old guy striking a pose at the Delaware Valley Bluegrass festival in Woodstown last weekend to me. That's a large six-stringed Martin D-28 Marquis mandolin I beleive. Had they waited a few hours to take the picture cafe member mandobike and her husband would have been sitting back there in the shade of the mothership.

----------


## oldwave maker

Pagosa: And on the 4th day the clouds parted and the people were able to load up and leave with dry cases:

----------


## oldwave maker

Joyce, Ezra, Jessie, and PJ justa singin outta the rain, what was that bass players name again?

----------


## Mike Bunting

[QUOTE]Quote (JEStanek @ Sep. 04 2008, 08:20)
Olaf,
Similar avatar but that wasn't Mike... It was 45ACP-GDLF5. Just so we're all clear on who is who.

Jamie

A case of mistaken identity? He's much better looking than I am.   

Glad that's cleared up, I thought he was referring to me!

----------


## grassrootphilosopher

Cotton pickin, how stupit I am! 

Anyhow, Mike Edgerton..., and Jamie Stanek..., 
I think you both will agree..., you just must agree... Both, that is Doyle Lawson... and Marty Stuart... AND Ricky Skaggs, they ARE great musicians. And they can pick and sing circles around me; not that they would ever do that. I think they are much too nice for really wanting to do that.

45ACP-GDLF5, I think this topic about suits is just too much fun to really take a rub. I played for black powder shooters once. My banjo player was offended (why, I have no clue). I thought these folks had fun and I liked the fact that they did. So I just let it slip that we had to seriously turn down our equipment when they let off some of those black powder cannons in order to not blast our equipment to bits. I don´t have a picture of them black powder folks and me pickin´ for them though.

Back to the festival pictures. Here we go with a festival in France: http://picasaweb.google.com/choward....certs#, http://picasaweb.google.com/choward....tival#.

Just think of it. This is EUROPE, about 10.000 visitors at the festival. Visit Laroche-sur-Foron, France next year (www.larochesurforon.com). That´s where the festival was. Even I am in the picture. And I´m not the guy with the Union Jack though I was a solo act. 

By the way, I´d love to be in the States for the next festival season. Maybe pick on a couple of´em.

----------


## Mike Bunting

[QUOTE]This is EUROPE, about 10.000 visitors at the festival. Visit Laroche-sur-Foron, France next year (www.larochesurforon.com). That´s where the festival was. Even I am in the picture. And I´m not the guy with the Union Jack though I was a solo act. 
I know the Europeans like to dress up. Played at Silkeborg Dk a couple years ago and the audience was dressed to the nines in fancy western wear and even had some kind of pistols to fire when we started playing ( we were warned ahead of time, thank God or we would have hightailed it right then. Reminded us too much of home!)

----------


## Mike Bunting

Olaf, great pics, which one was you? Just looking at them made me homesick for Europe.

----------


## grassrootphilosopher

Mike,
I am the guy with the Gibson bannerhead guitar. The pictures come from another thread (something like "Festival in the French Alps") from the Bluegrass-music section on the café. I think Christopher Howard Williams (forum member) made them. Lefty and French on the café posted them.

The crowd was very receptive and I enjoyed the festival termendously. Just take a look at the police officers aparrel. Everybody just had a blast. It was an extremely friendly festival. Around that time of year there is a fireworks festival in Annecy (F), too. There is the Mont Blanc to visit... Lots of things are going on in that region. This, and of course the EWOB festival ( www.ewob.eu ) are deffinately worth checking out.

For me it´s looking at the american pictures that makes me "homesick". My first festival was 1990 at Lake Havasu Az. Saw Bob Applebaum and Pat Cloud there (among others, but they were definately well worth remembering) and they played far out music on very traditional tunes (like Ruby, Are You Mad At Your Man).

----------


## Timbofood

More pictures! #I, for one, would be happy to have Marty's hair or practically anyones for that matter. #I would not have any problem with owning and wearing a genuine Nudie or Manuel suit , jacket, or shirt. #Just think of the "fashion statement" that Porter Waggoner handed us with Dolly and those "Boxes of Breeze" with the towel inside! #Ha ha

----------


## GVD

I dropped in on Winfield last Sunday while out on a labor day weekend cruise. Landrush doesn't officially start until 9/11 but the line to get in line for landrush began on 8/21. They herd all the early birds into the area behind stage 1 (ball fields, horse grounds, race track etc.) and give them a number in the order they arrived. This makes the actual landrush activity go a lot smoother.

This one shows the rather barren Pecan grove and the area to the right of where the main stage sits.

----------


## GVD

The 5 poles in the center will be where they attach the backdrop for stage 1.

----------


## GVD

Looking north of stage 1 towards Hwy. 160 and the main entrance.

----------


## GVD

The skeleton of the stage 3 backdrop.

----------


## GVD

From behind Stage 3 looking towards out towards the seating area and the empty west campground.

----------


## mandopete

> Landrush doesn't officially start until 9/11 but the line to get in line for landrush began on 8/21.


That's insane!

----------


## Ken Berner

What a positive pleasure to pick in a posh place like the pecan trees; please let me participate!

----------


## GVD

> mandopete Posted 
> 
> Quote (GVD @ Sep. 05 2008, 09:18) 
> Landrush doesn't officially start until 9/11 but the line to get in line for landrush began on 8/21. 
> 
> That's insane!


No doubt! They actually call the pre-landrush camping *Stupidville* and the guy on the John Deere Gator is known as Rick the mayor of Stupidville.

GVD

----------


## GVD

> Ken Berner Posted 
> 
> What a positive pleasure to pick in a posh place like the pecan trees; please let me participate!


No problem just drive on up from Alabammy with your mando on your knee and let's pick. # 

GVD

----------


## adgefan

Here's some pics from the Cornish Bluegrass Festival which took place last weekend. Despite not having a summer this year in the UK, we have been really lucky with sunshine at all the festivals. This was no exception with plenty of sun and hot weather. Sadly, this is the last festival of the season in England and I have to wait until April for the next one.

This is banjo inventor/designer Tom Nechville jamming with a few Nechville owners. This was a really fun jam, and Tom is a great guy. I wish he'd start building mandolins.


Eventually a few more people got involved and we had a proper, full-on jam going that lasted all morning


Elsewhere there was a bit of a mega-jam. Must have been almost two dozen people picking here at one point


To close the festival there was a gospel session led by Canadian band Hungry Hill.

----------


## mandopete

Excellent photo's - looks like you had a good time in spite of the weather challenges.  Good thing we never have problems like that here in the Pacific Northwest of the USA (yeah, right!).

----------


## GVD

Ok here's a panoramic shot from Winfield of Stage 1 on Thursday.

GVD

----------


## GVD

And now a close up of Stage 1. As I recall Misty River was playing at the time.

GVD

----------


## GVD

Approaching Stage 3. If you've ever been there in a _normal_ year the thing you will notice in this shot is the lack of campers in the Walnut grove.

GVD

----------


## GVD

The front side of Stage 3 taken during Saturdays songwriting contest. It just happens to be Lulu and Howdy Barbour who ended up winning the humorous catagory.I got the oppurtunity to jam with them later that evening.and even got play their song _Dan Browns Hog Liquor_  with them. 

GVD

----------


## Mike Snyder

Gosh, yes, now I remember. He played resophonic slide guitar and she had a banj*. We jammed at Kansas Bluegrass Assn. on Saturday. Was that you with the nice Kneeland mando? That boy should be getting more exposure. I played that one and heard another, and SON, sounds like a mandolin should.
Keep those pictures a comin', I'm gettin' plum nostalgic!

----------


## GVD

> Gosh, yes, now I remember. He played resophonic slide guitar and she had a banj*.


Yup and since his was an actual Dobro brand I guess it would be all right to just call it a Dobro  :Wink:  . They were a lot of fun to jam with and after the haze cleared a little I recalled I'd jammed with them at Artz Ribhouse when I passed through Austin a couple of years ago.




> Was that you with the nice Kneeland mando? That boy should be getting more exposure. I played that one and heard another, and SON, sounds like a mandolin should.


Yup that was me and my Kneeland. I'm not going to say that it's the best mandolin in the world but it sure cured my MAS in a hurry.  :Wink: 

Here's a pic of Lulu and Howdy and what appears to be your left foot and the headstock of my Kneeland.

GVD

----------


## GVD

Here's one of L-R Gary Needham, Jim Rood Fiddler for Bluestem but giving my Martin a workout at the time, Marvin Pine Bass player for Bluestem, Mike Snyder and his Gibby and of course Lulu Barbour.

GVD

----------


## JeffD

> #I, for one, would be happy to have Marty's hair or practically anyones for that matter. #


 :Laughing:

----------


## GVD

Mike, Speaking of my Kneeland I found this shot of you playing it. Judging from the focus I'd say the Guinness's were starting to kick in.  :Confused: 

GVD

----------


## Mike Snyder

Oh my Lord! Who is that fat man? I really enjoyed playing that Kneeland. He has done fret dress/new nut/ set-up on my Gibson, and I could not have expected better work at any shop in the nation. I,ve talked to him about an F4, and have no doubt he is completely capable. We who get in on his mandos before he becomes famous are gonna look smart someday. Thanks for letting me play yer ax, man.

----------

